

Paul Walker Died - bb4ever
http://www.cnn.com/2013/11/30/showbiz/actor-paul-walker-dies/

======
TIJ
It is such a loss to the movie industry and considering his popularity in f&f
movies and the fact that he died in a car crash its more painful. He will be
missed always as an actor we will miss you paul, RIP paul.

